# Trinchado



## addtotaste (May 21, 2012)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The start of something beautiful[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When you have a relationship with some one for many years, living in the same house, sharing meals, you learn their preferences, their quirks. You discover what makes them turn up their nose and what makes their ears perk. After 7 years with Jack I can happily say that I KNOW the man and I KNOW what he loves.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My misfortune is that my husband is a man that eats because it is something that is needed to survive. He does enjoy things that taste good and has preferences but he does not go googly eyed at a well presented dish or get a far away stare when something so good touches his tongue, random "mmm" sounds do not escape his lips when he tastes something amazing. He will even eat things he isn't crazy about in the right company.[/font]


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]simmer away[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He does, however, have his favourites. Something he will order every time we go to a certain restaurant or something he loves for me to make for him if I have a chance. One such thing is Trinchado. A Portuguese beef stew, rich with flavour. My favourite thing about this recipe is how forgiving it is of adjustments, especially the kind of adjustments that make it a healthier option.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The long cooking time means you can use lean cuts of meat and using evaporated milk or regular milk (carefully), while not making the dish AS creamy as using actual cream, still make for a very tasty dish. I personally don't miss the olives in the dish when I need to take them out for TheSister and my favourite adjustment has to be the wine.[/font]


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A little longer[/font]

[h2]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Trinchado[/font]*[/h2][h3]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What you need:[/font]*[/h3]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 tbs butter[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 tbs olive oil[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](or 2 tbs olive oil if you want to reduce the fat)[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1kg beef, cubed (as this is a stew you can decide how lean you want the beef)[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2 large red onions, chopped[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2-3 red chillies, chopped[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4 garlic cloves, crushed[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]250ml beef stock (I used NoMu fonds, the richness is unbeatable)[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 bottle red wine, minus 1 glass for the cook (I used Pinotage)[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 bay leaf[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]100g black olives, stones removed (optional)[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 sprig fresh rosemary[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]125ml cream (or evaporated milk or regular milk)[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 tsp lemon rind[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Salt and Pepper to taste[/font]
[h3]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What to do:[/font]*[/h3]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Heat the butter and oil in a heavy-based pan and brown the beef.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Remove from the pan and set aside.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lower the heat and saute the onions, I like to put in some water so that the onions get soft without burning, when the water has evaporated add the chillies and cook for about a minute.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Add the stock and wine. Bring to boil and stir continually.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Add the bay leaf, olives (if using) and the fresh rosemary.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Add the crushed garlic[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Return the meat to the pan and simmer slowly for 2 hours (or more).[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If you are making this in advance, this is where you stop. The rest of the process happens just before serving. When you are ready to serve, gently heat up the trinchado to a medium heat.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Add the cream (or substitute) and stir through. If you are using milk instead pour slowly and carefully to avoid it splittin.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Add the fresh lemon peel and if you want extra rosemary.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Season to taste[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You can serve trinchado as a starter with some bread, or a main course with rice.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like a great dish, wonderful pics too...JJ


----------



## werdwolf (May 21, 2012)

Oh that looks good.

On the to-do list thanks.


----------



## africanmeat (May 21, 2012)

Yummy


----------



## addtotaste (May 23, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds like a great dish, wonderful pics too...JJ


Thank you :)


werdwolf said:


> Oh that looks good.
> 
> On the to-do list thanks.


Please let me know how it turns out :)


africanmeat said:


> Yummy


Let me know when you want it again, I am happy to make it.


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2012)

Girl you keep knocking them out of the park just like your dad. Awesome photography and a tasty looking dish too


----------



## smokinhusker (May 23, 2012)

Now that looks awesome and not difficult to make either! Great presentation...thank you!


----------



## addtotaste (May 24, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Girl you keep knocking them out of the park just like your dad. Awesome photography and a tasty looking dish too


Thank you :)


SmokinHusker said:


> Now that looks awesome and not difficult to make either! Great presentation...thank you!


Very very easy and something you can make and leave on the stove while you get on with other stuff


----------



## moikel (May 24, 2012)

45 ,000 people who list place of birth as Portugal live within 5 k of my house,not counting Brazilians(the people from Brazil not the people with the personal grooming
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).They can cook ,SO CAN YOU that looks great. I do a bit of portuguese food ,pork & clams,cataplana,caldeira ,chicken & peppers.Its vastly under rated as a cuisine. Their version of chorizo pretty special .Do you get that in your neck of the woods?


----------



## alblancher (May 24, 2012)

"When you have a relationship with some one for many years, living in the same house, sharing meals, you learn their preferences, their quirks. You discover what makes them turn up their nose and what makes their ears perk. After 7 years with Jack I can happily say that I KNOW the man and I KNOW what he loves."

I can truly say that women must have an advantage over us slow witted males.  After 15 years of wedded bliss I still have no clue what my wife wants!

BTW everything looks great


----------



## cdldriver (May 24, 2012)

I will have to try this one sounds great.


----------



## addtotaste (May 25, 2012)

Moikel said:


> 45 ,000 people who list place of birth as Portugal live within 5 k of my house,not counting Brazilians(the people from Brazil not the people with the personal grooming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do actually. Cape Town has a huge movement towards producing foods of high quality and this has spawned several charcuteries. Thank you for the compliment too :) 


alblancher said:


> "When you have a relationship with some one for many years, living in the same house, sharing meals, you learn their preferences, their quirks. You discover what makes them turn up their nose and what makes their ears perk. After 7 years with Jack I can happily say that I KNOW the man and I KNOW what he loves."
> 
> I can truly say that women must have an advantage over us slow witted males.  After 15 years of wedded bliss I still have no clue what my wife wants!
> 
> BTW everything looks great


hahaha I am sure you know more than you think :) Thank you 


cdldriver said:


> I will have to try this one sounds great.


Let me know how it goes :)


----------

